# Free Voice Leading



## akhill jain (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi folks,
I just happened to join this forum very recently and am really fascinated by the discussions that take place across the forum.
Currently, am reading a book on practical study of harmony by Peter Ilyitch Tchaikovsky and the particular topic of free voice leading is something am unable to clearly understand as far as its application is concerned. I do realise the core meaning of it which is for each of the voices to have independent movement to be led freely but am not sure how to achieve it as far as applications are concerned. Could someone please throw more light on the same? Thank you.


----------

